# Complaint about the people on this forum



## Shocked and Disgusted (Sep 12, 2014)

I found this site and I'm really disgusted by people here. There are people on this forum who, apparently with the support of nearly everyone else, are calling for Uber drivers to openly cheat and sabotage customers and other Uber drivers just because they think they are entitled to more money. I don't care what job you have or how much money you want to make. What many of you want to do is fraud - calling and canceling drivers to create a fake surge, picking up and dumping customers and saying they canceled, or whatever it is I read on here. It's a crime, it's a tort, and it's wrong. 

Did you seriously believe that as an Uber driver you'd end up making more than a typical taxi driver? Why is it that you never became a taxi driver in the first place? Because they get low pay? Why would Uber be different? If Uber paid more than taxis, taxi drivers would switch to Uber and then everyone would work less and end up getting paid the same as working at a taxi company. Or taxi companies would launch an Uber-like app and then customers would use their cheaper service and you'd end up getting less money as an Uber driver. If you thought customers would pay less and you'd get more and you'd have less competition, well, that's why you're too incompetent to get regular employment and have to decapitalize your car to get money for food.

If you aren't happy with the money you make at Uber, but other drivers are, then it's time for you to get some discipline, honesty, ethics, and skills, and find a career. Otherwise, you're a minimum individual, and you're going to get minimum wage, like millions of other people who aren't any worse than you. At least most of the people who earn minimum wage are honest and don't spend their free time cooking up schemes to defraud honest customers and coworkers.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

Shut up Travis


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Hi @Shocked and Disgusted ! Welcome to the forum!

There was ONE post on this forum, which if true, would be unethical and/or criminal! That thread was immediately locked down by the moderator! End of discussion!
https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-hacked-the-uber-phone.3439/#post-35574

The rest of of the tactics that have been discussed are neither Criminal, a Breach of Contract (Tort), or Unethical. They are a feeble attempts by drivers, working within the parameters of Uber Platform and Partnership Agreement, to earn something close to a minimum wage!

Thank you for stopping by and expressing your faux moral indignation, without having any real understanding of the issues, and the dire financial conditions that many drivers are operating in.

If you don't mind, would you now dash off an email to TravisK & company, expressing your displeasure and indignation at luring unsuspecting new drivers by ads with bloated and borderline fraudulent earnings claims; incentivizing drivers to sign usurious leases with its bottom of the barrel partner Santander; it's many violations of its legal Partnership Agreement, etc etc etc. That is unless you stopped by here on the express orders of the same!

Thank you!


----------



## NicknTulsa (Jul 16, 2014)

Cabbie... didn't have time to read the whole post.


----------



## jakob (Jul 16, 2014)

I don't condone violence but wouldn't mind punching you.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Shocked and Disgusted said:


> I found this site and I'm really disgusted by people here. There are people on this forum who, apparently with the support of nearly everyone else, are calling for Uber drivers to openly cheat and sabotage customers and other Uber drivers just because they think they are entitled to more money. I don't care what job you have or how much money you want to make. What many of you want to do is fraud - calling and canceling drivers to create a fake surge, picking up and dumping customers and saying they canceled, or whatever it is I read on here. It's a crime, it's a tort, and it's wrong.
> 
> Did you seriously believe that as an Uber driver you'd end up making more than a typical taxi driver? Why is it that you never became a taxi driver in the first place? Because they get low pay? Why would Uber be different? If Uber paid more than taxis, taxi drivers would switch to Uber and then everyone would work less and end up getting paid the same as working at a taxi company. Or taxi companies would launch an Uber-like app and then customers would use their cheaper service and you'd end up getting less money as an Uber driver. If you thought customers would pay less and you'd get more and you'd have less competition, well, that's why you're too incompetent to get regular employment and have to decapitalize your car to get money for food.
> 
> If you aren't happy with the money you make at Uber, but other drivers are, then it's time for you to get some discipline, honesty, ethics, and skills, and find a career. Otherwise, you're a minimum individual, and you're going to get minimum wage, like millions of other people who aren't any worse than you. At least most of the people who earn minimum wage are honest and don't spend their free time cooking up schemes to defraud honest customers and coworkers.


- If you are a new driver, we forgive you cause you don't know any better... not yet anyway.

- If you are a passenger..... well start complaining to Uber, maybe they will listen to their customers.
We didn't have any of these issues before August but when they cut the fares to basically breaking even levels
things started to change. No mater how fancy/smart the company is you can't change the golden rule:
"you get what you paid for"

- If you are affiliated or have any interest in Uber.... don't waste your time, it won't help.
Like they say: order, peace, honesty, discipline.... all go out the window when your life is in danger
or if your kids are starving.
My kids are starving so f#ck off.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

And @SupaJ , shame on you for having such low regard for your fellow drivers and forum members!
We can agree or disagree about anything on this forum, but you actually Liking the propagandist post by @Shocked and Disgusted is an unjustified low blow!


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> And @SupaJ , shame on you for having such low regard for your fellow drivers and forum members!
> We can agree or disagree about anything on this forum, but you actually Liking the propagandist post by @Shocked and Disgusted is an unjustified low blow!


I liked certain things in that post - yes!
Uber is glorified taxi company, and drivers shouldn't expect or better yet "deserve" to get paid a lot.
(And no I'm not a shill, no i dont work for uber lol, and no I dont like uber either, and yes rates are too low)


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

SupaJ said:


> I liked certain things in that post - yes!
> Uber is glorified taxi company, and drivers shouldn't expect or better yet "deserve" to get paid a lot.
> (And no I'm not a shill, no i dont work for uber lol, and no I dont like uber either, and yes rates are too low)


Man you are a contradiction in terms. So what is it "you don't 'deserve' to get paid more" or "the rates are too low"?


----------



## Farman vegas (Aug 8, 2014)

Shocked and Disgusted! One wonders if you are an owner of a taxicab cab company Las Vegas or Portland ?

Having had the misfortune of driving a taxicab in numerous cities in America for the past seventeen years Uber will give me the freedom and flexibility of which I have never had. The wage is a secondary factor for me and other with tenure in the taxicab industry. You only have to look at the San Francisco marketplace where one third of the taxicab are vacant daily. Many went to Uber for the reason I have mentioned. Uber 's growth rate is unmatched by any company to date in the transportation industry. Growing pains are apparent and in due course advocates for Uber drivers will make the market place more conducive to the inexperienced driver.

An Uber driver who works like a taxicab driver, meaning working at least seventy two hours a week, would make more than a than an taxicab driver. I have numerous friends in this subset. My wage per hour over my tenor is around three dollars adjusted for inflation. During your limited time reading this forum posts it should be evident to you the educational backgrounds of Uber driver in this forum. Why would they have driven in the taxicab industry ?

The Bureau of Labor statistics states that Americans are less than six percent of the work force of taxicab driver nationally.

This forum is filled with good hearted individuals looking whom have seen their wages deduced by price cuts. Unlike the monopolist Taxicab industry. There are hundreds of posts which have helped many individuals as a novice finds the complexity of issues daunting in their first weeks as an Uber partner. Many have been kind to me.

Travis the CEO of Uber openly admits formerly Taxicab driver are the majority in some American cities which Uber operates in. Las Vegas and Portland will be one of them. Improvements are being made daily in uberland unfortunately far to slowly for the Uber driver who has worked more than a year.


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Man you are a contradiction in terms. So what is it "you don't 'deserve' to get paid more" or "the rates are too low"?


Both!
1. Nobody deserves sh***t! Have to earn it. Driving uber is unskilled work, shouldnt expect to get paid crazy $$ for it. Just because 1-2 yrs ago it was 2.5 per mile...... consider yourself lucky! It was part of marketing plan to get more riders. Those rates were subsidized. 
2. Rates are too low also. It differs by city but lets take example of SoCali. Cabs charge around $3 per mile. Should uber drivers get those rates? Absolutely not! Should the rate be what it is now? Definitely not!


----------



## midwestuber (Aug 16, 2014)

Hey disgusting , I started to type out a rant about what a ill informed piece of spouting shot you are, then I thought.... Why wast the time or energy. Sorry I can't be as elegant as cabbie... ( nice reply by the way)


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

I figured that twit female from Orlando wrote it .. lol


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

Are you one of those uber users who takes bottled water and mints from the minimum wage individuals without leaving one cent a tip? 
What else do they deserve? 
I know, they need to work on their ethics and discipline. Please, give them till Monday to improve


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Shocked and Disgusted said:


> - calling and canceling drivers .....
> 
> , picking up and dumping customers and saying they canceled, or whatever it is I read on here. It's a crime, it's a tort, and it's wrong.
> 
> ......


I believe "calling and canceling drivers" was actually the tactic that Uber used when trying to recruit Lyft drivers. You need to talk to Travis about that one.

I don't ever remember reading of customers being picked up and then dumped. I certainly have read of customers cancelling the ride and trying to get away with free miles. That would certainly be a tort. Chi1cabby mentioned another possible crime, the fraudulent driver wanted ads that continue to be run on Craigslist by Uber. They are being posted unchanged even though in many areas there was a 25+% cut in driver revenue on August 21 (date varies by region) followed by the taking away of $1/ride fee that had gone to the drivers. Yet the ads continue to run with the same numbers, numbers that were probably exaggerated even before 8/21. Speaking of illegality, Uber is probably in the wrong for not putting entered destinations into the online waybill.

If your rant is based on bad customer experiences lately, then I apologize that this has happened to you. But in truth, most of that has been brought on by Uber itself.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Shocked and Disgusted said:


> I found this site and I'm really disgusted by people here. There are people on this forum who, apparently with the support of nearly everyone else, are calling for Uber drivers to openly cheat and sabotage customers and other Uber drivers just because they think they are entitled to more money. I don't care what job you have or how much money you want to make. What many of you want to do is fraud - calling and canceling drivers to create a fake surge, picking up and dumping customers and saying they canceled, or whatever it is I read on here. It's a crime, it's a tort, and it's wrong.
> 
> Did you seriously believe that as an Uber driver you'd end up making more than a typical taxi driver? Why is it that you never became a taxi driver in the first place? Because they get low pay? Why would Uber be different? If Uber paid more than taxis, taxi drivers would switch to Uber and then everyone would work less and end up getting paid the same as working at a taxi company. Or taxi companies would launch an Uber-like app and then customers would use their cheaper service and you'd end up getting less money as an Uber driver. If you thought customers would pay less and you'd get more and you'd have less competition, well, that's why you're too incompetent to get regular employment and have to decapitalize your car to get money for food.
> 
> If you aren't happy with the money you make at Uber, but other drivers are, then it's time for you to get some discipline, honesty, ethics, and skills, and find a career. Otherwise, you're a minimum individual, and you're going to get minimum wage, like millions of other people who aren't any worse than you. At least most of the people who earn minimum wage are honest and don't spend their free time cooking up schemes to defraud honest customers and coworkers.


The Fish stinks from the head down

All the so called frauds that you suggest drivers perpetrate dissappear into insignificance when compared to how UBER operates.

UBER builds a business predicated on breaking and ignoring public liability and transport laws ans you are worried about drivers trying to manipulate a surge?


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

the day people can debate about this topic without labeling one "an uber rep" or "classless asshole passanger" or "driver who demands mid level management income" will be....never lol


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> the day people can debate about this topic without labeling one "an uber rep" or "classless asshole passanger" or "driver who demands mid level management income" will be....never lol


His head held so high in righteousness, eyes closed with the satisfied grin of one who practices rhetoric on a higher plane, he missed the part where ChiCabby broke down the newcomer's (fellow elitist's) arguments like grandPappies shotgun. 
But from what he skimmed, he's totally better than the other little people. 
PPPPPPPPFFFFFF


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

MURPHY, one day I'd like to meet you. lmao


----------



## dominant7th (Jun 24, 2014)

TL;DR I'm a scumbag millenial


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm a Dad of a scumbag millennial....


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm the mother of 2 of them ... and while they have their moments of "******-baggery", they don't treat people (or their mother) like many of the others do. Of course, I believed in regular spankings when they were little, also.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Emmes said:


> I'm the mother of 2 of them ... and while they have their moments of "******-baggery", they don't treat people (or their mother) like many of the others do. Of course, I believed in regular spankings when they were little, also.


@Emmes' kids' Spanking Rate was closely monitored! Hahaha!


----------



## dominant7th (Jun 24, 2014)

The Participation Trophy Generation


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm trying to work out a way of Bon Sai'ing my kids, all under 8, still want to hang out with Dad. They all display considerate manners to others around them. 

I hope I can get in the way of whatever kids get fed when Parents are not around that turn them into inhuman monsters.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

dominant7th said:


> The Participation Trophy Generation


That my Friend is the most succient description I've heard!

NAILED IT!


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

dominant7th said:


> The Participation Trophy Generation


Gawd! I had this discussion with a passenger last night. We were talking about why so many kids are committing suicide.

I told her I believe it's because they've never learned to deal with loss .. of any kind.

There's a reason we need to feel ALL emotions .. to grow and become functioning adults.

Many millineals never get that far .. sadly.


----------



## Daemoness (Aug 27, 2014)

Shocked and Disgusted said:


> I found this site and I'm really disgusted by people here. There are people on this forum who, apparently with the support of nearly everyone else, are calling for Uber drivers to openly cheat and sabotage customers and other Uber drivers just because they think they are entitled to more money. I don't care what job you have or how much money you want to make. What many of you want to do is fraud - calling and canceling drivers to create a fake surge, picking up and dumping customers and saying they canceled, or whatever it is I read on here. It's a crime, it's a tort, and it's wrong .


First of all, the things you mention are not a crime. I don't engage in or encourage these practices myself, but they are not crimes. They may be a tort, but I'm not sure this is even addressed in the contract. Uber says drivers are independent contractors, they state in court filings that we engage in "ridesharing". That gives a lot of power to the driver to determine who gets into his or her car. I have the right to refuse a ride to anyone, and Uber has told me this.

Many of us drive because we can do it whenever it suits us. We have no set or required schedule.


----------



## dominant7th (Jun 24, 2014)

Look I can't talk since I don't have kids, but I imagine it must be really hard to be a kid and to raise a kid nowadays. I'm certainly not trying to pass judgement on you parents. I know your job is a thousand times more tricky than it was when I was growing up.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi Shocked and Disgusted,

Welcome to the forum!! If you do not like it here, or do not like what is being stated then *I suggest you find a forum about Flowers.*


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

He is just a Troll looking to get people excited. Not worth the time.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

This was a "Hit and Run" post by @Shocked and Disgusted ! He signed up yesterday and had his post ready to go. He posted at 3:18 PM Pacific time, and was last seen here half an hour after that. He prolly was here after that but wasn't logged in.

But the most striking thing is that he is too much of a coward to engage the forum members after spewing slander and committing mass character assassinations!


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

Exactly why I thought it was the female twit from Orlando.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi Shocked and Disgusted,

I found some good info for you.

*Pansies, or Pansy*

The Pansy is a large group of hybrid plants cultivated as garden flowers. Pansies are derived fromViola species Viola tricolor hybridized with other viola species, these hybrids are referred to asViola × wittrockiana or less commonly Viola tricolor hortensis.

The name "pansy" also appears as part of the common name for other Viola species that are wildflowers in Europe. Some unrelated species, such as the Pansy Monkeyflower, also have "pansy" in their name.

The pansy flower is two to three inches in diameter and has two slightly overlapping upper petals, two side petals, and a single bottom petal with a slight beard emanating from the flower's center. The flower has been produced in a wide range of colors and bicolors. The plant may grow to nine inches in height, and prefers sun to varying degrees and well-draining soils. Pansies arebiennials, but are purchased at garden centers in their second year of growth and treated asannuals by the home gardener. They are subjected to devastation by aphids, snails, and slugs, and several diseases, mostly fungal. They do not perform well in hot, muggy weather or climes.

Pansies are good candidates for seed starting in January. They tolerates mild frost and can be planted outdoors to flower early in northern gardens when the temperatures warm up in late spring. They are also slow growing requiring 12-14 weeks from sowing until flowering.

Southern gardeners, with mild winters and hot summers should start pansies in late summer. Transplant outdoors as soon as the cooler temperatures of fall come around when the pansies will bloom continuously through winter and early spring.


----------



## Driver8 (Jul 29, 2014)

Shocked and Disgusted said:


> Did you seriously believe that as an Uber driver you'd end up making more than a typical taxi driver? Why is it that you never became a taxi driver in the first place? Because they get low pay? Why would Uber be different? If Uber paid more than taxis, taxi drivers would switch to Uber and then everyone would work less and end up getting paid the same as working at a taxi company. Or taxi companies would launch an Uber-like app and then customers would use their cheaper service and you'd end up getting less money as an Uber driver. If you thought customers would pay less and you'd get more and you'd have less competition, well, that's why you're too incompetent to get regular employment and have to decapitalize your car to get money for food.
> 
> If you aren't happy with the money you make at Uber, but other drivers are, then it's time for you to get some discipline, honesty, ethics, and skills, and find a career. Otherwise, you're a minimum individual, and you're going to get minimum wage, like millions of other people who aren't any worse than you. At least most of the people who earn minimum wage are honest and don't spend their free time cooking up schemes to defraud honest customers and coworkers.


but .. but ... I'm an independent, entrepreneurial businessperson! Just ask Travis.


----------



## TrafficSlayer (Aug 16, 2014)

I love the demeaning tone taken and the "give me what i want" for next to nothing attitude. I guess my question would be, "did you seriously expect better service than a cab at half the price?" This would be a good thread for Farlance to read because it exemplifies the stuck up assholes that we deal with every day. People on here can blame uber for all they want, but nothing uber ever said or did ever gave a rider an excuse to treat us poorly. This would include requesting us 30 minutes early and expecting us to wait for no compensation, asking questions like, "so do you also have a real job? ", having sex (or trying to have sex) in our vehicles, slamming our doors, taking short trips while eating our candy and drinking our water without leaving tips and then low rating us, leaving trash in our cars, expecting that we let them cram 5 or 6 pax into a 4 pax vehicle, calling multiple services and canceling the ones who get there anything other than first (that should be a tort), threatening drivers with low ratings, the list goes on. Bottom line is people suck in general and this stuck up asshole believes that people who depreciate their own vehicles and deal with them should necessarily make minimum wage or less for his own personal convenience.


----------



## TrafficSlayer (Aug 16, 2014)

SupaJ said:


> Both!
> 1. Nobody deserves sh***t! Have to earn it. Driving uber is unskilled work, shouldnt expect to get paid crazy $$ for it. Just because 1-2 yrs ago it was 2.5 per mile...... consider yourself lucky! It was part of marketing plan to get more riders. Those rates were subsidized.
> 2. Rates are too low also. It differs by city but lets take example of SoCali. Cabs charge around $3 per mile. Should uber drivers get those rates? Absolutely not! Should the rate be what it is now? Definitely not!


Why should uber drivers not get cab rates or better? Our cars are nicer, we generally speak English, the service through the app is much better than you get by phoning a cab company, you have more security because you know who is picking you up ahead of time, you can rate an uber driver unlike a cabbie, which should mean you expect better and more polite service. You believe that a customer should get all of this for significantly less than a cab costs, why? Should the Hilton also lower their rates below those of Motel 6?


----------



## Uber Amway (Aug 19, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> the day people can debate about this topic without labeling one "an uber rep" or "classless asshole passanger" or "driver who demands mid level management income" will be....never lol


There is nothing to debate.


----------



## Uber Amway (Aug 19, 2014)

We're not here for "debate". That sounds like something a writer for wired or gawker or any one of the countless out of touch with the world outside of NYC media outlets would say.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Uber Amway said:


> We're not here for "debate". That sounds like something a writer for wired or gawker or any one of the countless out of touch with the world outside of NYC media outlets would say.


Dude how have you been...it's been a while since I saw you here! How do you like your new gig at the placement agency?


----------



## Uber Amway (Aug 19, 2014)

I like it. I'm getting about ten hours of overtime a week. I have not driven for uber in about a month now. I hate uber with a red hot seething passion and await the day that they are defunct.


----------



## Uber Amway (Aug 19, 2014)

Let me say that again. I hate uber.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

TrafficSlayer said:


> I love the demeaning tone taken and the "give me what i want" for next to nothing attitude. I guess my question would be, "did you seriously expect better service than a cab at half the price?" This would be a good thread for Farlance to read because it exemplifies the stuck up assholes that we deal with every day. People on here can blame uber for all they want, but nothing uber ever said or did ever gave a rider an excuse to treat us poorly. This would include requesting us 30 minutes early and expecting us to wait for no compensation, asking questions like, "so do you also have a real job? ", having sex (or trying to have sex) in our vehicles, slamming our doors, taking short trips while eating our candy and drinking our water without leaving tips and then low rating us, leaving trash in our cars, expecting that we let them cram 5 or 6 pax into a 4 pax vehicle, calling multiple services and canceling the ones who get there anything other than first (that should be a tort), threatening drivers with low ratings, the list goes on. Bottom line is people suck in general and this stuck up asshole believes that people who depreciate their own vehicles and deal with them should necessarily make minimum wage or less for his own personal convenience.


Masterful.
I like the 'Directors Cut' of this post even better. 
What's wrong with wishing a little horrific violence on someone?

JK Moderator, you're a good Cop


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

Uber Amway said:


> We're not here for "debate". That sounds like something a writer for wired or gawker or any one of the countless out of touch with the world outside of NYC media outlets would say.


oh, right. its to ***** then. my bad.


----------



## Uber Amway (Aug 19, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> oh, right. its to ***** then. my bad.


debate never solves anything. It just keeps lazy academics and incompetent journalists busy.


----------



## TrafficSlayer (Aug 16, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> Masterful.
> I like the 'Directors Cut' of this post even better.
> What's wrong with wishing a little horrific violence on someone?
> 
> JK Moderator, you're a good Cop


I'd say he's more like a kindergarten cop, lol. I guess the green tab on my avatar means I've been warned for pissing him off. I've had my profile banned before, I've got 3 more already. I don't know what he has against free speech.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, I have some criticism for you. First, you are generalizing. If someone gives bad advice, respond to that post, specifically, rather than indict this entire forum.
Thats' what I do and I recommend you do the same. Also, you've made a lot of assumptions which may be appropriate for some drivers, but not others. Again, this goes back to my first statement, don't generalize and respond appropriately to specific posts, that is, if you really are sincere about making a valid contribution to this forum, otherwise, you're just blowin' smoke.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> My profile also has tree green tab! Don't know what it signifies though...


The green tab means you (and others) are currently logged in I think.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

The Geek said:


> The green tab means you (and others) are currently logged in I think.


Yes that is true.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> Masterful.
> I like the 'Directors Cut' of this post even better.
> What's wrong with wishing a little horrific violence on someone?
> 
> JK Moderator, you're a good Cop


Last job our Moderator had was content manager on the Disney Channel. No one knows why he got demoted!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Oscar Levant said:


> Well, I have some criticism for you. First, you are generalizing. If someone gives bad advice, respond to that post, specifically, rather than indict this entire forum.
> Thats' what I do and I recommend you do the same. Also, you've made a lot of assumptions which may be appropriate for some drivers, but not others. Again, this goes back to my first statement, don't generalize and respond appropriately to specific posts, that is, if you really are sincere about making a valid contribution to this forum, otherwise, you're just blowin' smoke.


Hey Oscar! I've got a suggestion. How about getting some sun and colour back into your Avatar. Its starting scare me. Hehehe


----------



## Russell (Sep 6, 2014)

The member making the post should needs to take a good hard look at the ethical behaviour of Uber

It is a shame Uber doesn't promote a better work culture, less based on fear and sanctions and more understanding to drivers and clients alike

Also Über commits that many offences a week it is behind a joke

Nt that anyone one should stoop to the same level... if that were even possible?!


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Shocked and Disgusted said:


> I found this site and I'm really disgusted by people here. There are people on this forum who, apparently with the support of nearly everyone else, are calling for Uber drivers to openly cheat and sabotage customers and other Uber drivers just because they think they are entitled to more money. I don't care what job you have or how much money you want to make. What many of you want to do is fraud - calling and canceling drivers to create a fake surge, picking up and dumping customers and saying they canceled, or whatever it is I read on here. It's a crime, it's a tort, and it's wrong.
> 
> Did you seriously believe that as an Uber driver you'd end up making more than a typical taxi driver? Why is it that you never became a taxi driver in the first place? Because they get low pay? Why would Uber be different? If Uber paid more than taxis, taxi drivers would switch to Uber and then everyone would work less and end up getting paid the same as working at a taxi company. Or taxi companies would launch an Uber-like app and then customers would use their cheaper service and you'd end up getting less money as an Uber driver. If you thought customers would pay less and you'd get more and you'd have less competition, well, that's why you're too incompetent to get regular employment and have to decapitalize your car to get money for food.
> 
> If you aren't happy with the money you make at Uber, but other drivers are, then it's time for you to get some discipline, honesty, ethics, and skills, and find a career. Otherwise, you're a minimum individual, and you're going to get minimum wage, like millions of other people who aren't any worse than you. At least most of the people who earn minimum wage are honest and don't spend their free time cooking up schemes to defraud honest customers and coworkers.


Might be advisable for a "person" to get the facts, all the facts, consider the issue from all perspectives and then....rather than being simply a myopically opinionated, radical, zealot ****** bag....that "person" could be a well informed, myopically opinionated, radical, zealot ****** bag.


----------



## sUBERu2u (Jun 18, 2015)

Couldn't agree more with the OP.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Farman vegas said:


> Shocked and Disgusted! One wonders if you are an owner of a taxicab cab company Las Vegas or Portland ?
> 
> Having had the misfortune of driving a taxicab in numerous cities in America for the past seventeen years Uber will give me the freedom and flexibility of which I have never had. The wage is a secondary factor for me and other with tenure in the taxicab industry. You only have to look at the San Francisco marketplace where one third of the taxicab are vacant daily. Many went to Uber for the reason I have mentioned. Uber 's growth rate is unmatched by any company to date in the transportation industry. Growing pains are apparent and in due course advocates for Uber drivers will make the market place more conducive to the inexperienced driver.
> 
> ...


At best, the OP might sound a little like a new Uber driver, but not quite. The OP sounds nothing like someone who owns a taxi company.

As for "monopolist taxicab industry" Other than in a handful of large cities, that is a bit of a cliche. On the other hand, the extraordinarily low rates Uber charges/mile in mature markets is very much a noncompetitive practice and an honest attempt at monopolizing the TNC market. They are able to do it at the expense of their drivers who are the people expected to keep the cars on the road and by their ability to use Uber itself as a bit of a Ponzi scheme designed to raise venture capital in order to fund the development of intellectual property.

I may be missing something, what do you mean by the follwing:"This forum is filled with good hearted individuals looking whom have seen their wages deduced by price cuts. Unlike the monopolist Taxicab industry. " If that was directed at the OP........ I just don't think they have anything to do with the taxi industry, not sure what you meant by that.

The bottom line, is that Uber is a prime example of venture capitalism, Kalanick and crew a fine examples of today's Robber Barons. No doubt taxi companies in big cities are likely to be tied to the mob, they lobby, compared to what Uber is doing, they are small potatoes. That is my impression anyway. That opinion is partly based on the belief that the current attempt at disrupting the Grand Disruptor by way of logging off for a weekend of driving was largely in the name of predictable side effects caused by many of the concerns initially presented by taxi drivers/owners.

The days of pitting taxi drivers against Uber drivers is worthless and distracting. There should be very little debate by now that when taxi drivers complained of a lack of an even playing field, Uber's noncompetitive pricing, all sorts of issues, those very same issues have cost Uber drivers in mature markets money. Those same issues have allowed Uber to eventually flood every market worth a damn with drivers. One of the logical outcomes of a market saturated with drivers is prices in the toilet.

Kalanick did a brilliant job of initially pointing the finger at and vilifying the taxi industry. Clearly, the industry is in need of all kinds of reform. However, Kalanick was simply brilliant at turning the heads of countless thousands of drivers in the direction of a distorted boogie man, and then preceded to do exactly as he pleased with those drivers, screwing them at every turn.

Who is more corrupt the taxi industry or Uber? Who cares? Each is sufficiently in need of reform.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Shocked and Disgusted said:


> I found this site and I'm really disgusted by people here. There are people on this forum who, apparently with the support of nearly everyone else, are calling for Uber drivers to openly cheat and sabotage customers and other Uber drivers just because they think they are entitled to more money. I don't care what job you have or how much money you want to make. What many of you want to do is fraud - calling and canceling drivers to create a fake surge, picking up and dumping customers and saying they canceled, or whatever it is I read on here. It's a crime, it's a tort, and it's wrong.
> 
> Did you seriously believe that as an Uber driver you'd end up making more than a typical taxi driver? Why is it that you never became a taxi driver in the first place? Because they get low pay? Why would Uber be different? If Uber paid more than taxis, taxi drivers would switch to Uber and then everyone would work less and end up getting paid the same as working at a taxi company. Or taxi companies would launch an Uber-like app and then customers would use their cheaper service and you'd end up getting less money as an Uber driver. If you thought customers would pay less and you'd get more and you'd have less competition, well, that's why you're too incompetent to get regular employment and have to decapitalize your car to get money for food.
> 
> If you aren't happy with the money you make at Uber, but other drivers are, then it's time for you to get some discipline, honesty, ethics, and skills, and find a career. Otherwise, you're a minimum individual, and you're going to get minimum wage, like millions of other people who aren't any worse than you. At least most of the people who earn minimum wage are honest and don't spend their free time cooking up schemes to defraud honest customers and coworkers.


How is it against the law for me to run my car for a profit.No one making you take the surge ride you have to agree to that since you agreed to it It not against the law.Nobody making you take a surge ride take the bus if you want cheap.Im sure if you called an attorney he would tell you it not against the law.Nobody can tell me how to operate my car.Not uber our a judge


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Uber Amway said:


> I like it. I'm getting about ten hours of overtime a week. I have not driven for uber in about a month now. I hate uber with a red hot seething passion and await the day that they are defunct.


The hate is strong in this one.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> The hate is strong in this one.


uber bring out the best in people


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

Shocked and Disgusted said:


> I found this site and I'm really disgusted by people here. There are people on this forum who, apparently with the support of nearly everyone else, are calling for Uber drivers to openly cheat and sabotage customers and other Uber drivers just because they think they are entitled to more money. I don't care what job you have or how much money you want to make. What many of you want to do is fraud - calling and canceling drivers to create a fake surge, picking up and dumping customers and saying they canceled, or whatever it is I read on here. It's a crime, it's a tort, and it's wrong.
> 
> Did you seriously believe that as an Uber driver you'd end up making more than a typical taxi driver? Why is it that you never became a taxi driver in the first place? Because they get low pay? Why would Uber be different? If Uber paid more than taxis, taxi drivers would switch to Uber and then everyone would work less and end up getting paid the same as working at a taxi company. Or taxi companies would launch an Uber-like app and then customers would use their cheaper service and you'd end up getting less money as an Uber driver. If you thought customers would pay less and you'd get more and you'd have less competition, well, that's why you're too incompetent to get regular employment and have to decapitalize your car to get money for food.
> 
> If you aren't happy with the money you make at Uber, but other drivers are, then it's time for you to get some discipline, honesty, ethics, and skills, and find a career. Otherwise, you're a minimum individual, and you're going to get minimum wage, like millions of other people who aren't any worse than you. At least most of the people who earn minimum wage are honest and don't spend their free time cooking up schemes to defraud honest customers and coworkers.


Apparently, you're a new driver. Good luck to you, suckaaaaaaa!


----------



## Einstein (Oct 10, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> The hate is strong in this one.


It is interesting that Uber doesn't want to have an IPO any time soon. How many years do they think they will stay private?

Their investors, including Google, are probably beginning to get worried. The mother ship must have stuff they need to hide. I predict their 'VC funding' will start to dry up next year. They sure as hell are not worth 50 or 100 billion. Financial management is sorely lacking in this monster.

In the end, Google will buy them out and boot the founders. The culture will then be transformed.

Well, it's a good fantasy at least.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Shocked and Disgusted said:


> I found this site and I'm really disgusted by people here. There are people on this forum who, apparently with the support of nearly everyone else, are calling for Uber drivers to openly cheat and sabotage customers and other Uber drivers just because they think they are entitled to more money. I don't care what job you have or how much money you want to make. What many of you want to do is fraud - calling and canceling drivers to create a fake surge, picking up and dumping customers and saying they canceled, or whatever it is I read on here. It's a crime, it's a tort, and it's wrong.
> 
> Did you seriously believe that as an Uber driver you'd end up making more than a typical taxi driver? Why is it that you never became a taxi driver in the first place? Because they get low pay? Why would Uber be different? If Uber paid more than taxis, taxi drivers would switch to Uber and then everyone would work less and end up getting paid the same as working at a taxi company. Or taxi companies would launch an Uber-like app and then customers would use their cheaper service and you'd end up getting less money as an Uber driver. If you thought customers would pay less and you'd get more and you'd have less competition, well, that's why you're too incompetent to get regular employment and have to decapitalize your car to get money for food.
> 
> If you aren't happy with the money you make at Uber, but other drivers are, then it's time for you to get some discipline, honesty, ethics, and skills, and find a career. Otherwise, you're a minimum individual, and you're going to get minimum wage, like millions of other people who aren't any worse than you. At least most of the people who earn minimum wage are honest and don't spend their free time cooking up schemes to defraud honest customers and coworkers.


"It's a crime, it's a tort, and it's wrong"
When the slaves took to the underground railroad it was crime, a tort and considered wrong. Don't you get it? We're responding to unfair practices from the Plantation Owner UBER. They whip us into driving miles away to take someone around the corner for $5. They cut our measly rations with their rate cuts. To survive in their system we have to work long hours in all weather conditions just like the slaves had to endure.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Shocked and Disgusted said:


> I found this site and I'm really disgusted by people here. There are people on this forum who, apparently with the support of nearly everyone else, are calling for Uber drivers to openly cheat and sabotage customers and other Uber drivers just because they think they are entitled to more money. I don't care what job you have or how much money you want to make. What many of you want to do is fraud - calling and canceling drivers to create a fake surge, picking up and dumping customers and saying they canceled, or whatever it is I read on here. It's a crime, it's a tort, and it's wrong.
> 
> Did you seriously believe that as an Uber driver you'd end up making more than a typical taxi driver? Why is it that you never became a taxi driver in the first place? Because they get low pay? Why would Uber be different? If Uber paid more than taxis, taxi drivers would switch to Uber and then everyone would work less and end up getting paid the same as working at a taxi company. Or taxi companies would launch an Uber-like app and then customers would use their cheaper service and you'd end up getting less money as an Uber driver. If you thought customers would pay less and you'd get more and you'd have less competition, well, that's why you're too incompetent to get regular employment and have to decapitalize your car to get money for food.
> 
> If you aren't happy with the money you make at Uber, but other drivers are, then it's time for you to get some discipline, honesty, ethics, and skills, and find a career. Otherwise, you're a minimum individual, and you're going to get minimum wage, like millions of other people who aren't any worse than you. At least most of the people who earn minimum wage are honest and don't spend their free time cooking up schemes to defraud honest customers and coworkers.


Well, I'm not 'most' and if you scan my posts, you'll find out that I worked 10 years as a taxi driver, and all sorts of limos, shuttles, towncars, as well, before uber. At every turn, where drivers suggest, recommend, treating customers poorly, or gaming the system, I call them on it, so I'm on your side. 
But, I wouldn't generalize about Uber drivers, whether or not they are competent or not, or question their reasons for driving for uber, etc., for it may very well be true that some individuals really like driving for uber, have unique and legitimate reasons for wanting to drive for Uber and really want to improve the Uber experience, especially given that, unlike a taxi, there is no cash, no shift constraints, and no having to drive a gawdy looking taxi with a big-ass advertisement of a local strip club ( as is often the case in San Diego ) atop the cab, have girls look at you like you're a loser for driving a taxi ( never get that driving for UberSUV, I might add, though I did enough times in my life as a taxi driver ) yadda yadda. What I would do, if I were you, and I actually do do, is abstain from making blanket generalizations about drivers on this forum, and call individual posters on their shenanigans, if and when they occur, on a post by post basis.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I choose to read the stuff on this website

What I dislike is misspelling the names of the people they're angry with. 

Does that mean you're extra specially angry? 

Does it mean because you use that word or spelling your point is more valid?

FUber GUber LUber,( or lack there of)

Each and everyone has a valid complaint, but I find many of the adjectives objectionable childish and stupid


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

For the rider out there, when you drop your pin please don't cross the street. Sometimes in the loop it can take 15 minutes just to get to your side of the street. We're all headed to the pin and we're going to land on I'm as close as possible. Every time. Please use discretion.


----------



## Mr Microphone (Sep 23, 2015)

TrafficSlayer said:


> Why should uber drivers not get cab rates or better? Our cars are nicer, we generally speak English, the service through the app is much better than you get by phoning a cab company, you have more security because you know who is picking you up ahead of time, you can rate an uber driver unlike a cabbie, which should mean you expect better and more polite service. You believe that a customer should get all of this for significantly less than a cab costs, why? Should the Hilton also lower their rates below those of Motel 6?


Well said!


----------



## Mr Microphone (Sep 23, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> Well, I'm not 'most' and if you scan my posts, you'll find out that I worked 10 years as a taxi driver, and all sorts of limos, shuttles, towncars, as well, before uber. At every turn, where drivers suggest, recommend, treating customers poorly, or gaming the system, I call them on it, so I'm on your side.
> But, I wouldn't generalize about Uber drivers, whether or not they are competent or not, or question their reasons for driving for uber, etc., for it may very well be true that some individuals really like driving for uber, have unique and legitimate reasons for wanting to drive for Uber and really want to improve the Uber experience, especially given that, unlike a taxi, there is no cash, no shift constraints, and no having to drive a gawdy looking taxi with a big-ass advertisement of a local strip club ( as is often the case in San Diego ) atop the cab, have girls look at you like you're a loser for driving a taxi ( never get that driving for UberSUV, I might add, though I did enough times in my life as a taxi driver ) yadda yadda. What I would do, if I were you, and I actually do do, is abstain from making blanket generalizations about drivers on this forum, and call individual posters on their shenanigans, if and when they occur, on a post by post basis.


Right on! Now what we need to do is get some of the "thinkers" here organized, and come up with some common sense solutions. Then rally the masses!


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Another Uber troll drive by and you all fell for it.

Don't feed the trolls.


----------

